# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  blue heart dianabol and some other dianabol pills

## rayman21

hi i was just wondering if you could confirm whether this dianabol is legit or not please. there is a mix of dianabol in the packet but majority is blue heart, i dont have the original cases because my friend put them in a BCAA box lol

----------


## OnTheGas

They are all supposedly dbol ? The blue hearts look legit.

----------


## wmaousley

The DS (Hearts) looks good to me, however those BD looking dbol arent clear enough and they have dark specs. Original DC or the Singh Pharma ones are solid in color.

----------


## alphabreed

those blue hearts look just like the march blue hearts ive used before cut in middle looks good looks legit

----------

